# How to setup Proxy access to Sevenstring.org:



## Chris

For those of us having trouble accessing from home and/or work. First, here's a list of proxy servers that should work:



Code:


mac012052.biol.iastate.edu:8000
202.106.139.88:80
210.92.128.194:8080
202.99.225.45:8080
200.46.109.82:80
host198.209.113.189.conversent.net:80
203.113.34.239:80
202.110.220.14:80
p078.02.virtua.pae.procergs.com.br:80
194.63.200.129:80
mail2.ayrnet.com:80
38.161.171.4:8080
212.138.48.3:8080
216.72.155.74:80
211.11.240.98:80
61.138.130.229:8080
63.230.218.99:80
200.11.71.106:80
61.133.63.129:80
dsl-static-bg2-68.nclxtn.infoave.net:80
210.12.99.233:8080
217.153.114.66:8080
208-15-25-148.netsync.net:80
61.11.26.150:80
213.121.248.187:80
203.155.16.130:80
esjv.com.hk:80
209.248.197.83.nw.nuvox.net:80
200.211.98.5:80
203.38.164.250:80
195.223.55.131:80
202.57.125.39:80
203.117.67.122:8080
209.99.227.238:80
lak-56k-254.tpgi.com.au:80
mail.honiron.com:80
63.100.235.14:8080
148.243.48.200:80
164.41.2.21:80
63.78.224.10:80
209-193-36-105-cdsl-rb1.nwc.acsalaska.net:80
195.47.14.193:80
193.188.94.2:8080
210.0.142.163:80
lsanca1-ar4-253-094.biz.dsl.gtei.net:80
200.190.39.82:80
200.40.53.178:80
[url]www.tm21.com:80[/url]
211.45.21.165:8080
[url]www.gbinc.com:8000[/url]
195.251.21.1:80
206.204.200.68:80
colma.whro.net:80
206.204.200.109:8080
ftp.heraldnet.com:8000
adsl-63-200-13-131.st-anastasia.org:80
200.52.4.82:80
216.136.13.252:8000
216.136.44.143:80
mail.healthstart.org:80
24.9.167.98:2282
61.27.90.57:8080
61.50.172.131:80
61.50.172.135:80
61.50.172.139:80
61.50.172.144:80
61.50.172.159:80
24.136.161.166:3382
24.158.188.2:3382
61.19.243.5:80
65.5.209.28:6588
65.199.38.61:80
65.199.38.62:80
67.115.83.241:3128
67.161.227.49:3128
68.97.22.175:3382
68.204.212.47:3382
69.137.60.252:3382
81.130.61.251:80
82.224.77.44:6588
134.208.8.63:80
159.226.36.7:80
193.194.92.188:6588
193.232.127.42:3128
200.24.174.149:6588
200.30.79.93:80
200.30.79.205:80
200.30.79.230:80
200.56.224.137:80
200.56.224.138:80
200.56.224.214:80
200.56.224.215:80
200.56.225.136:80
200.56.225.137:80
200.56.225.143:80
200.89.233.95:6588
61.16.132.130:6588
64.53.164.43:65506
81.210.123.250:3128
150.187.141.205:80
150.187.141.230:80
150.187.141.231:80
150.187.141.249:80
150.187.141.250:80
150.187.148.3:80
150.187.148.230:80
150.187.148.249:80
194.137.80.37:8080
194.137.80.76:8080
195.144.35.139:80
196.28.40.36:81
200.42.173.218:4480
200.47.80.110:3128
200.60.82.226:8080
200.85.5.50:8080
61.119.142.59:80
24.207.34.96:80
12.162.2.33:80
63.111.123.130:80
24.232.149.59:80
61.151.246.90:80
63.168.93.46:80
63.208.149.194:80
64.110.74.244:80
65.37.155.226:80
65.201.69.150:8080
66.35.206.141:80
66.54.3.246:80
66.155.209.121:80
66.166.111.48:80
67.69.34.194:80
80.238.215.211:80
81.73.15.195:80
81.223.24.98:80
82.48.96.48:80
128.114.63.15:3128
128.114.63.15:3127
128.114.63.16:3128
128.114.63.16:3127


There's also a list of proxies here: http://www.samair.ru/proxy/

Setting up the proxy:

First, copy the text in the next code field (using notepad or something), and save it as a .pac file on your computer (such as "proxies.pac" in your C: drive)..



Code:


[size=4]function FindProxyForURL(url, host)
  {
    if  (shExpMatch(host, "*[color=blue]sevenstring.org[/color]"))
      return "PROXY [color=red]mac012052.biol.iastate.edu:8000[/color]";
    else if (shExpMatch(host, "*[color=blue]1and1.com[/color]"))
      return "PROXY [color=red]mac012052.biol.iastate.edu:8000[/color]";
    else
      return "DIRECT";
  }[/size]


This code tells your browser to use your direct Internet connection normally, unless you're accessing Sevenstring.org.

I'm using the first proxy from the list in the previous post. You can simply replace it with other proxies in your attempts. I've colored where the proxy should go in red. Don't worry about the color in your plain-text editor.

If you're using *Internet Explorer*, click on the "Tools" menu, and go to "Internet Options" (alternatively, go to "Internet Options" in your "Control Panel").

Click on the "Connections" tab.

If you're using a modem to dial-up to the Internet, click on the "Settings" button after selecting the appropriate Dial-Up profile. If you're using Cable/DSL/LAN to connect to the Internet, click on "LAN Settings."

Check the box for "Use automatic configuration script," and the "Address" field will become available. Here's where the .pac file from the previous post comes into play...

Let's say you saved the file in your C: drive's root directory as "proxies.pac"--enter "file:///C|/proxies.pac" (without the quotes) into the "Address" field. Follow the same logic if you've stored it somewhere else with a different file name. Click OK to accept the setting, and OK again once you're back to the "Internet Options" dialog box.

If you're using *Netscape/Mozilla* for your browser, go to "Preferences" in the "Edit" menu, and look for the "Proxies" setting under "Advanced." The rest is the same as IE.

If you are using *Firefox*, click on "Tools" and go to "Options." Then in the "General" section, click on the "Connection Settings" button under "Connection."

If you don't get an error regarding the automatic proxy script, then it must be the proxy server. Try using a different proxy from the list.

A fast way to check the speed of each proxy, as well as which one works in connecting to Sevenstring.org is to use the manual proxy setting, where you enter the address and port (the number after the colon, 80, 8080, or 8000) directly into the fields provided in the dialog box.

Once you find one that works to your satisfaction, put that proxy in place of the code that I've colored red, and reset your proxy settings.

Mozilla and Firefox users can also get the SwitchProxy Extension to make it easier to switch to different proxy settings.


----------



## Digital Black

http://torpark.nfshost.com/


----------



## darren

Is Torpark (or anything like it) available for non-Windows platforms?


----------



## darren

Well, i've downloaded and installed Tor on my PowerBook, and it seems to be working nicely. Every proxy test site i visit shows me coming from a different IP address. Very cool.


----------

